#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-10-29
<ChinnoDog> No one talks in here any more.
<maco> jbicha moved away, i mostly stepped out of ubuntu, lfaraone went off to college...
<ChinnoDog> maco: you stepped out of Ubuntu? What team are you playing for now?
<maco> i use kubuntu, but i dont do much development anymore
<maco> a couple accessibility bugs a cycle is about all
<ChinnoDog> I never did any development :-p
<maco> im a dev at a software company now. when i come home, i dont want to work on ubuntu
<maco> ive been knitting instead
<ChinnoDog> knitting is much less error phone
<ChinnoDog> prone
<ChinnoDog> maco: guess I am all alone then :-(
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-10-27
<lkpx> me.com
<lkpx> #!/usr/bin/perl
<lkpx>    Atencion 290 22...Atencion 290 22...Atencion 290 22         ...65438...34742...23453...23454...29584...24836...         22334...34635...10202...19375...34653...23457...         12345...94532...24643...27543...14795...24568...         75744...74755...87194...63549...Final,final.
<lkpx> 108.174.194.226
<lkpx> text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
<lkpx> <UL> <LI>First list item <LI>Second list item  <p>second paragraph of second item <LI>Third list item </UL>
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-21
<adom> morning all
<marcoceppi> o/
<rickspencer3> morning marcoceppi
<rickspencer3> I'm starting a DC Bus app for Ubuntu this morning :)
<adom> nice
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: you're not out in San Fran?
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, nah, it's the cloud sprint this week
<rickspencer3> next week is the client sprint in Oakland
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: ah, gotchya
<rickspencer3> where we will work with design and also prep for vUDS
<adom> someone tell me what vUDS is?
<rickspencer3> adom, vUDS is "virtual UDS"
<rickspencer3> we moved UDS to be online every 3 months
<rickspencer3> instead of a live event you have to travel to, every 6 months
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-22
<rickspencer3> morning all
<rickspencer3> https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/DCBusit
<ChinnoDog> morning
<rickspencer3> o/ ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> There is now vUDS?
<adom> morning
<adom> rickspencer3: ...and what's UDS?
<adom> should i already know?
<rickspencer3> adom, Ubuntu Developer Summit
<adom> ahhh
<adom> cool
<rickspencer3> it's when we get together and discuss the next release
<rickspencer3> did you guys see my Metro bus app for the phone?
<adom> saw the link, havent checked it yet
<adom> hey, didnt Ubuntu Touch just release stable?
<adom> like, last week
<marcoceppi> adom: Wouldn't cal it "stable" but it's a usable image, it'll def get lots of heavy updates this cycle though
<adom> marcoceppi: gimme a guesstimate as to when I'll be able to install Ubuntu Touch on my mainstream Android phone and use it day-to-day.
<adom> by mainstream phone, let's say I get the new Nexus 5.
<adom> (which i'm planning on and we should all discuss because wow its amazing and only $350 without contract)
<marcoceppi> adom: no idea, but soon. Nexus 4 version of the site does a pretty good job so far as I understand
 * marcoceppi is cloud/server has no idea
<adom> marcoceppi: fair enough
<marcoceppi> adom: rickspencer3 should know ;)
<adom> rickspencer3: any idea on when a day-to-day usable release of ubuntu touch might be available for download?
<adom> also, is Ubuntu doing dev on the new Nexus 5 yet? j/c
<rickspencer3> adom, I think it already has been
<rickspencer3> that was 13.10
<rickspencer3> I have been using Ubuntu as my only phone for a month or two
<rickspencer3> but as of last week, it works quite well
<rickspencer3> it lacks a few features, but nothing blocking you from using it
<adom> rickspencer3: oh. wow, nice.
<adom> i have a Samsung GS3, can I install it?
<rickspencer3> adom, well, could be, if there is a community port
<rickspencer3> the ports are nice, but really not close to the official Nexus 4 image
<rickspencer3> honestly, if you don't have a Nexus 4, it would be hard to use it as your only phone, I think
<adom> rickspencer3: fair enough.
<adom> any progress on the nexus 5 yet? or is it still too early?
<rickspencer3> adom, sorry, I didn't see your question
<rickspencer3> adom, we haven't picked a new reference platform yet
<adom> rickspencer3: oh. i was hoping Nexus 5 would be an assured platform for Ubuntu Touch in the future. maybe not refernece platform, but I assumed there'd be at least support for the hardware.
<rickspencer3> it might be
<rickspencer3> just not sure yet
<adom> fair enough
<adom> im still pretty sure I'm getting one. $350 without a contract with great hardware, you can't beat that in my book.
<adom> although ill probably spring for the larger storage memory one for more
<adom> im psyched. my anticipation stems mostly from the dream of leaving TMobile i have to admit.
<adom> its not that bad up where I'm from, but once we moved down here, it became a wifi tablet in my pocket pretty much.
<adom> thinking I'll switch to Verizon. gf and I have been planning on starting a new share plan rather than seperate plans. Verizon seems to have great coverage around here and i've been told their 4G LTE is the fastest (or at least it usually beats AT&T's)
<adom> glad to hear from anyone about their provider and the coverage/speed they get
<ChinnoDog> What does anyone make of the prices on http://cloudatcost.com/?
<ChinnoDog> Will they be in business longer than 5 minutes?
<ChinnoDog> adom: I bet you cannot beat those rates.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-24
<adom> ChinnoDog: you snag one of those $35 cloud servers at cloudatcost.com? im just checking it out now.
<adom> for $35 one time fee, i might just have to grab one for the theck of it.
<adom> even just for SSH and all that
<adom> very enticing idea
<ChinnoDog> adom: no. I was considering one of the high end ones but idk anything about that site. What if they go belly up tomorrow?
<adom> yeah, was thinking about it...wouldn't be surprised if 6 or 18 months from now they *accidentally* got hacked and all emails, passwords (unhashed), credit card data, and server data was compromised and the company disappeared.
<adom> just seems like their only goal is gaining a wide user base and not making nay profit.
<adom> its likely just a reseller with a private rack somewhere charging to host VPSs for customers, we have plenty of those here, but those prices are sketchy as hell.
<ChinnoDog> They use someone else's equipment I think
<ChinnoDog> I doubt they have any of their own equipment
<ChinnoDog> I mean.. I could do that
<ChinnoDog> (Maybe I should)
<ChinnoDog> On the plus side the AUP does not have an IRC restriction
<ChinnoDog> adom: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/new-provider-cloudatcost-com-cheap-vps-1-month-first-10000-servers-1392062/2/#post17553730
<ChinnoDog> I'm not entirely sure how to interpret it but what I get from it is that they are super cheap because they built /everything/, which is probably convenient to do in Canada, a land of large open spaces
<adom> i might just buy one of the $35 ones just to have for IRC or something if i ever stop using Blinkenshell. or maybe just put a lightweight server on it (landing page, Vent server, etc)...but I'm using paypal for payment and I'm using a password I've never used before jsut for that site.
<adom> ChinnoDog: ^
<ChinnoDog> I want to buy the high end one. lol
<ChinnoDog> I would replace my dedicated box with it
<ChinnoDog> I pay $25/mo for my current server so even if I paid the $140 one-time fee it would pay for itself in 6 months
<marcoceppi> adom: I bought a few
 * marcoceppi shrug
<ChinnoDog> "a few"?
<ChinnoDog> I am still trying to convince myself to go for it
<ChinnoDog> ok, I did it. I hope this was a sound purchasing decision.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-25
<adom> marcoceppi ChinnoDog: yeah, "a few"? I think someone's building a bot-net!
<adom> actually I read a nice article recent
<adom> ...recently about using bot-nets for good purposes, not illegal ones.
<adom> it was about this guy that did work for a car dealership that bought cars from auction, and apparently the dealership that always won the online auctions were the ones that had the best PC systems and connections because they would snipe it in last 5sec like on eBay.
<adom> the problem was that in last 5sec, the site got so overloaded that normal systems wouldnt even load the page
<adom> so the guy created this botnet that would send like 40-50 http requests to the server from different sources/networks in the last 5sec with the bid amount
<adom> and it works i guess
<adom> think i read it in Wired while on the can last month or something
<marcoceppi> adom: I want to test them with Juju ;)
 * ChinnoDog scratches head at juju
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: I see you authored the wordpress charm which uses nginx and php-fpm. That is how I have my blog set up. Can I use juju on my private server? (I have no idea how juju works yet, just looking.)
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I see I can use on my private server but I still don't understand relations.
<ChinnoDog> And I see things like meta configuration values in the charms that control other settings. I am running mysql without InnoDB using a minimal memory footprint. I can't tell if I can still manually tune these things in juju.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: we can talk later, im currently at a sprint
<ChinnoDog> k.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-20
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-22
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-30
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-10-28
<swift110> hey all
